# Favorite Rifle



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Had a tough decision this morning at the gun cabinet when selecting which rifle to take this morning. I've only taken the .204 re-barreled Remy BDL this year and it's worked well -- piled up three Thursday (took a few days off chasing roosters), then dropped a pair yesterday and added another three today. Trouble is I've got a couple other Remys in calibers I want to fire up (the .17 and the .223) and I'm heading out again tomorrow. I'm leaning toward the .17.

What's your favorite rifle and in what caliber? And how's luck been so far if you've had the chance to get out?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Picking one rifle would be tough. Most often I grab the AR with 75 gr Hornady. If it's cold and they are bedded out of the wind I like to get on a high hill and glass from the vehicle. Then drive down and shoot them from 800 yards. Sometimes I like to call and shoot with a shotgun, sometimes an AR, sometimes long range.

I have been thinking about picking up a Ruger American in 223. They have a one in eight twist which would let me use 75 or 80 gr Amax. The 75 has a ballistic coefficient of .435 which is about the same as many 165 gr 30 calibers. If you run the ballistics and compare it to a factory 55 gr 22-250 you will not believe your eyes. So now you know why when I head out I have four rifles in the vehicle.

Favorite long range 6.5X284 Cooper Phoenix.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Too many choices,too little time,but if forced to use just one,it would be my 220 S improved.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Got out yesterday morning that had the makings of a beautiful day, very slight breeze from the southeast, temperature at the freezing mark. But it wasn't going to be a good day -- that realization came about two seconds after falling in the creek.

Headed to the first stand, one which has consistently produced yotes over the years, with calls, seating pad, bi-pod and the .17 ready for action. We've had a lot of rainfall this year and a creek that only flows in spring was flowing now but a quick jump over a narrow portion landed me on the other side. Got to the stand, heard some bad guys but they weren't interested.

Headed back to the truck, came to the creek, found the crossing and launched. Unfortunately the launch pad didn't hold and down into knee-deep water I went. The saving grace was that my high-top boots were laced up tightly so I didn't get wet feet. I can't say the same about other parts of me. Didn't realize I could move so quickly -- contact with freezing water is a great stimulant.

As I got near the next stand, I noticed a couple yotes off to my left, 400-500 yards in a stubble field. I didn't slow down, got behind a thick treeline and bailed. Called but they weren't interested. Next stand was a favorite. With a slight breeze from the SE, sat facing north, expecting a yote to come in from the east.

Within three minutes of singing, I heard leaves crunching and new I'd have company quickly. The dog burst out of the treelines and into an uncut alfalfa field in my direction. When he was about 60 yards, I barked him and got a nearly full frontal. Put the crosshairs on him, touched off the .17. It was a gimme. As quickly as the dog went down, he got up and rocketed into trees before I could jack another round. Actually I was so surprised I probably wouldn't have got off another shot anyway.

I ki-yied for half a minute, then more blues. Walked over to where I had stopped the yote and found plenty of hair but with next to nothing for snow I couldn't pick up his track. And while the benefit of the .17 is the pinhole it makes, the downside is there's no blood trail. I looked for that son of a gun for half an hour but no luck. Two more stands, both dry, and I called it a day.

I still can't figure out what happened with that shot. I fine-tuned the rifle for my coyote loads -- 30 grain Varmint Match Bergers -- earlier this fall and I hadn't fired it since so the scope shouldn't have been knocked. Maybe he was on an angle enough that the bullet went in, on the right side of the chest but not far enough off to break the shoulder. He certainly didn't look like he was dragging anything after the shot.

Well, the .17 is going to become a "safe queen" and when I get out hopefully both tomorrow and Sunday, it'll be the .223 or the .204 in tow, something with a bit more knock-down power. Realistically, I can't blame the rifle. I killed yotes with it from pretty far distances so the fault lies here. Blowing those gimme shots suck big time.

Good luck :beer: and shoot straight (straighter than I did).

Saskcoyote


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice story Sask!

As far as a favorite rifle goes I would have to pick the .243 with 85gr sierras. For calling close to or in cover I really like the AR though, (DPMS sweet 16) short barrel and easy to maneuver. But anytime there's a good breeze or country is more open the .243 is coming out!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Favorite right now is still my trusty 6mmSLR. Im finally done with my papers so ill be hitting up some coyotes again very soon.

Ive shot a lot of different calibers on coyotes and a lot of different bullets but for wind cutting, short and long range i chose the 105 bergers hunting for cototes.

Coyotebuster, 
I use to shoot the 85grn sierras in the 243. Id had excellent luck with the soft points and the hollow points with the big open nose cavity. Had excellent luck with the 87grn hornandy hpbt too.

Sask,
Tough break on forging the creek. That just spoils things. To bad on the 17, nothing like letting a 50 dollar bill run away on you. Oh well they make more.

Deano


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo, Deano: Didn't have any $50 bills running away today with the .223 -- bang-flop. Prior to today, however, the last two times out, didn't call, didn't see, didn't even hear a bad guy. It seems once deer season starts up around here, the yotes just shut right down. With the low deer numbers, it can't be that there's lots of gut piles for them to feed on. And from what I've seen the last two days (deer season opened yesterday), there aren't many hunters around so I don't know what the story is. The wind conditions look favorable for tomorrow, maybe the luck will change for the better.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Hear ya Sask,
Our rifle opens in about 90 minutes and 'calling' is then pretty much done around here til about Xmas.I usually pop one while on deer stand though.  
Good hunting.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My hands down favorite is my Ruger 77 tang safety in 220 Swift 55gr. Hornady Amax, IMR6440 going about 3800FPS.

Second it is the Ruger 77 243 85gr. Sierra HPBT IMR 4350 about 2800 FPS.

Haven't been out since August when they were real close to the house. Heard some a couple Sundays ago way off in the distance though.

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Favorite is really hard? For what? Coyotes I assume.
I love my Steyer Mannlicher 22-250 with its double set triggers. Seems to shoot virtually every load I've stuffed into it. Some gun nuts criticize rear locking lugs, but I've known never had a problem with either neck or full length resizing. Shot everything from p dogs to Miley's with it!
For running coyotes, however, I use the mini-14. Maybe I'm nuts but I generally use only 5 round clips, flush with the stock.Larger ones hang down and catch on things and usually it's all over with 5 in the clip and one in the barrel.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Habitat Hugger said:


> For running coyotes, however, I use the mini-14. Maybe I'm nuts but I generally use only 5 round clips, flush with the stock.Larger ones hang down and catch on things and usually it's all over with 5 in the clip and one in the barrel.


Congrats on having one that shoots less than a 10 MOA group. I have never been able to get a mini to shoot a group that didn't look like a shotgun pattern. For me, I am now an AR guy. currently building one with a 18" 1/8 fluted, rifle length gas lightweight barrel that should be a .5moa or better gun.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I hear that a lot striped". Mine is definitely NOT a tack driver and other than a 50-70 rolling block I don't get to shoot very well it would be the most inaccurate rifle I own. Still, it shoots 2-2 1/2 inch groups off sand with cheap Wolf ammo and a bit better with Black Hills or American Loaded Ammo. It has killed its share of varmints. Sooner or later I should spring for an AR, though at least some of the landowners that I hunt with still look at an AR toting guy as a Rambo Wannabee! I confess, me too, but I'm gradually changing.


----------

